

Lenovo’s Promise for a Cleaner, Safer PC - sanqui
http://news.lenovo.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=1934

======
therobot24
> ..an automatic removal tool is available on Lenovo.com. No ThinkPads,
> desktops, tablets, smartphones nor any enterprise server or storage product
> was impacted.

All I can think is the Simpsons episode where a single bear comes down from
the mountains which inevitably causes a panic and 'bear patrol':

    
    
      Homer: Not a bear in sight. The Bear Patrol must be working like a charm.
      Lisa: That’s specious reasoning, Dad.
      Homer: Thank you, dear.
      Lisa: By your logic I could claim that this rock keeps tigers away.
      Homer: Oh, how does it work?
      Lisa: It doesn’t work.
      Homer: Uh-huh.
      Lisa: It’s just a stupid rock.
      Homer: Uh-huh.
      Lisa: But I don’t see any tigers around, do you?
      [Homer thinks of this, then pulls out some money]
      Homer: Lisa, I want to buy your rock.
      [Lisa refuses at first, then takes the exchange]
    

Granted that the removal tool _does_ work and _is_ necessary, unlike the 'bear
patrol'. However, Lenovo proclaiming that the release of the removal tool +
'no bloatware' in future computers will make them a leader in "providing
cleaner, safer PCs" feels a lot like lisa's rock.

------
chaz72
If they follow through, we will finally have a mass market PC maker recognize
the importance of a clean install. If they follow through completely enough to
get Microsoft's "Signature" branding, then I just might have to start
recommending them again.

All because they screwed up so colossally that they had to turn it around or
see themselves decimated.

Interesting times.

